# men's clothes online



## june (16 Dec 2006)

Can anybody recommend  a good place online to buy men's clothes? I'm thinking good quality and reliable delivery that doesn't cost a fortune.
thanks in advance


----------



## PM1234 (16 Dec 2006)

Think Brendan will be able to help with that one - see post/link with handbag setting off shop alarms!


----------



## Murt10 (16 Dec 2006)

PM1234 said:


> Think Brendan will be able to help with that one - see post/link with handbag setting off shop alarms!



The cost of shipping on Brendan's sitewould negate any saving.





Murt


----------



## danaforever (17 Dec 2006)

how about www.nextdirectory.ie
[broken link removed]


----------



## ramble (17 Dec 2006)

landsend.co.uk


----------



## Slash (17 Dec 2006)

www.oxendales.ie


----------



## Froggie (17 Dec 2006)

Just remember that catalogue shopping only works if you pay for the clothes when you receive them. Otherwise you will have to pay interest e.g. for Oxendales the APR is 39.6% on outstanding balances. Always read the terms and conditions.


----------



## rubberduckey (18 Dec 2006)

I always use 

Find the quality/price and delivery excellent.


----------



## june (21 Dec 2006)

thanks for those replies folks. Yes I did see the thread on Brendan's shirt setting off shop alarms . Priceless!


----------



## JADEN (28 Dec 2006)

Good online shoppind resources.Well I will b there in next few minutes shopping .

LOL


----------

